# Hobo Mewed to me!!



## pookieboy (Jan 7, 2011)

My ferel, Hobo talked to me the other day! He's been out there for at least 5 yrs. & this is the first I've heard him mew to me! All this time I've read that ferels & strays do NOT talk.Hobo is a real trip. He's so trusting of me that several times he's actually come in my house & jumped on my kitchen table to eat my cat's food! He just marched right in thru the sliding door I had left open for some reason or other. He even jumped on my couch a few times and took a short snooze!Hobo is the "block" ferel. At least 2 other neighbors feed him [I give him both kibble & canned] and my vet's 'girls', who work there across the street, give him antibiotics in his food when his breathing gets raspy. One neighbor has shelter for the ferels, as have I on my covered back porch. I went out & bought a heated pet pad for him and the vet's 'girls' built him a covered straw shelter in the back of their building.Yep, Hobo's livin' large on my block.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's so sweet!! He IS living large!


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm glad that everyone is taking such good care of him. It's no wonder he's such a happy and friendly cat with so many caring people around him! Thanks for making his life a whole lot easier.


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

I have also read that ferals and strays don't mew but that's not true. My male feral mews at me all the time when he wants to eat. Love it.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I've also heard that. Actually, I read that cats don't talk to humans... only other cats. Er..have no idea where they got THAT "fact" from.

Disco talks to me all the time, when I go out to feed. But she's relatively tame, and doesn't mind me handling her. She and her sister Zinny were in my house for about a month to recover from URI and spaying... but now Zinny won't let me get within reach, and only mews VERY quietly if she gets impatient while I take my sweet time getting the feeding station ready to go. None of the other ferals meow to me - then again, I hardly even SEE them anyway.


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

The way I always heard it is that cats only meow to humans, they don't meow to each other. Something like that.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I had heard that cats only mew to humans as well, yet I catch my kitties talking to each other all the time. My big male Kent even has the special call that he does that always makes the others come running to him. That is so special that Hobo mewed at you! For a feral that is amazing, he not only was comfortable in your presence but sought you to notice where he was and that he was there. How wonderful!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Hobo doesn't sound like a street cat, more like a multi-household cat.


----------

